# Goose Calls



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I am in the considering buying a new goose call. I currently blow a zink power clucker and i was looking to upgrade. If money was not in the question, would it be better to go with a Zink moneymaker or Tim Grounds super mag poly? Thanks for any help


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i would probably go with a death row. but if u are close minded on those two i would take the grounds.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

If money wasn't an issue, I would tell you to upgrade the poly Mag to either a Triple Crown or a Real Thang.

One thing I have noticed about guys who blow Zink though. It seems like sometimes they have a harder time switching over to a different brand of call. Obviously not everyone falls into this category, but I've seen it first hand on a few occasions. With that in mind, you might have an easier transition if you went with the Money Maker. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Big River Canada Goose. Nothin but solid gold goose callin right there. :beer:


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> If money wasn't an issue, I would tell you to upgrade the poly Mag to either a Triple Crown or a Real Thang.
> 
> *One thing I have noticed about guys who blow Zink though. It seems like sometimes they have a harder time switching over to a different brand of call. * Obviously not everyone falls into this category, but I've seen it first hand on a few occasions. With that in mind, you might have an easier transition if you went with the Money Maker. Just my 2 cents.


that is so true i was using a money maker and now i have a real thang and i cant use that call to save my life! but iam working on it so hopefully i get better! i would get a call that you are most comfortable with in my opinion. also i think the "cheap" poly calls work great for geese but if you are looking to call in comps you almost need a high end call. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Is your PC-1 the real deal or the poly version? The actual PC-1's are an excellent call. Very easy call to learn on. I don't know why they put such crappy guts in the poly PC-1's...well I do, because then no one would buy the expensive ones. :roll:


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

Its just a poly one. Thats why i was looking to upgrade.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Triple crowns are great calls IMO. But im still partial to my Foiles straight meat!


----------



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

i have a tim grounds super mag and love it. them zink calls are a little different breed. only tried blowin one once and wasnt a big fan


----------



## fosterGV (Nov 29, 2008)

take a look at Gander Valley Custom Calls. They have the "powerhouse", which is a deep honker tone and the "P.C.S." whcih is a lighter toned call that can do almost anything you want it to. Great goosey calls and customer service.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The two calls you said aren't really comparable, at least in price. If you said you were going to get a Money Maker, I would step up to a Super Mag, or a Triple Crown. Both can be comp calls.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone else ever get tired of keeping track of all the calls there are nowadays?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Anyone else ever get tired of keeping track of all the calls there are nowadays?


I have. I've found that after I have a call for a while and I've tuned it myself and shaved the reed and whatever else, it's hardly like a new call that you would find on the shelf. So in other words, I'm making the call fit me, which means it matters a lot less how the call preformed the day I got it. It also means that I don't have to buy these new calls that promise all these amazing things, cuz I've already spent a lot of time going through trial and error to figure out how to make a call I already have do the things I want it to.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else ever get tired of keeping track of all the calls there are nowadays?
> ...


Liar. I have a picture that illustrates your impulsive call buying. I'll have to get that up here.

As for the original question, Grounds baby! Trip crown, poly SM, or super thang!

Edit: Picture added of Super duper power team pro-staffer Diver_Sniper. He makes sure to always have options in the field in case the birds dont respond to a certain call. A true professional.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Busted!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

what a baller!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very Cute!


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

Save your money! You can sound just as good on a cheeper call. I've got a few high end calls and I've got to say, I'm done. I like my Saunders traffic poly and Grounds Super Mag more than any of the high end calls I've got. To tell you the truth, the only ones that will know what you spent on any of the calls are the fellas sitting next to you. Its a status thing among waterfowlers I think. Nice picture Diver Sniper. Now I don't feel so bad about myself. Although I usually keep mine in my pack and select my weapon of choice for the hunt. Good for a laugh though.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The sad thing is, he really hunts with all of those calls. 8)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> what a baller!


No doubt, what up G-Unit

That's a funny picture


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

All I have been using on the geese is my modified SS-1 and Half breed. I know you can do anything you want on that half breed at a third of the cost. Heck, I even have a brand new SS-1 still in the package if your looking.

Ima870man


----------

